# [TIP] - eix - la ricerca veloce

## xchris

E' in portage!

E' molto veloce e comodo.

(molto + veloce la creazione della cache perche' effettuata sulla cache di portage e + comode le ricerche)

Un esempio

```

root@lyra ARRFA # eix S spam

* app-text/crm114

     Available versions:  20040601  ~20040627  ~20040627-r1  ~20040820  ~20040924  ~20041110  ~20041231

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://crm114.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A powerful text processing tools, mainly used for spam filtering

* dev-python/pyzor

     Available versions:  0.4.0  0.4.0-r1

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://pyzor.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Pyzor is a distributed, collaborative spam detection and filtering network

* dev-util/cvsspam

     Available versions:  0.2.11

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.badgers-in-foil.co.uk/projects/cvsspam/

     Description:         a system for flagging CVS commit mails with HTML-colourisation-goop

* mail-filter/ask

     Available versions:  2.4.1

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.paganini.net/ask/index.html

     Description:         Active Spam Killer: A program to filter spam

* mail-filter/bmf

     Available versions:  0.9.4

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://bmf.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         A fast and small Bayesian spam filter

* mail-filter/bogofilter

     Available versions:  0.92.8  [M]~0.93.4

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://bogofilter.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Bayesian spam filter designed with fast algorithms, and tuned for speed.

* mail-filter/bsfilter

     Available versions:  1.0.5  ~1.0.6

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://bsfilter.org/index-e.html

     Description:         bayesian spam filter which distinguishes spam and non-spam mail

* mail-filter/clamassassin

     Available versions:  1.2.0-r1  1.2.1  ~1.2.2

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://drivel.com/clamassassin/

     Description:         clamassassin is a simple script for virus scanning (through clamav) an e-mail message as a filter (like spamassassin)

* mail-filter/disspam

     Available versions:  0.10  0.12  ~0.12-r1  ~0.14

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.topfx.com/

     Description:         A Perl script that removes spam from POP3 mailboxes based on RBLs.

* mail-filter/dspam

     Available versions:  ~3.2.4  ~3.3.8  ~3.4_beta1

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://dspam.nuclearelephant.com/

     Description:         A statistical-algorithmic hybrid anti-spam filter

* mail-filter/gld

     Available versions:  1.3  1.4

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.gasmi.net/gld.html

     Description:         A standalone anti-spam greylisting algorithm on top of Postfix

[cut]

```

dispone anche di un comodo report debian-like

```

root@lyra ARRFA # eix -c S spam

[ N] app-text/crm114 (no):  A powerful text processing tools, mainly used for spam filtering

[ N] dev-python/pyzor (no):  Pyzor is a distributed, collaborative spam detection and filtering network

[ N] dev-util/cvsspam (no):  a system for flagging CVS commit mails with HTML-colourisation-goop

[ N] mail-filter/ask (no):  Active Spam Killer: A program to filter spam

[ N] mail-filter/bmf (no):  A fast and small Bayesian spam filter

[ N] mail-filter/bogofilter (no):  Bayesian spam filter designed with fast algorithms, and tuned for speed.

[ N] mail-filter/bsfilter (no):  bayesian spam filter which distinguishes spam and non-spam mail

[ N] mail-filter/clamassassin (no):  clamassassin is a simple script for virus scanning (through clamav) an e-mail message as a filter (like spamassassin)

[ N] mail-filter/disspam (no):  A Perl script that removes spam from POP3 mailboxes based on RBLs.

[ N] mail-filter/dspam (no):  A statistical-algorithmic hybrid anti-spam filter

[ N] mail-filter/gld (no):  A standalone anti-spam greylisting algorithm on top of Postfix

[ N] mail-filter/mailfilter (no):  Mailfilter is a utility to get rid of unwanted spam mails

[ N] mail-filter/mapson (no):  A challenge/response-based white-list spam filter

[ N] mail-filter/popfile (no):  Anti-spam bayesian filter

[ N] mail-filter/razor (no):  Vipul's Razor is a distributed, collaborative spam detection and filtering network

[ N] mail-filter/spamass-milter (no):  A Sendmail milter for SpamAssassin

[ I] mail-filter/spamassassin (3.0.2):  SpamAssassin is an extensible email filter which is used to identify spam.

[ N] mail-filter/spamassassin-ruledujour (no):  SpamAssassin - Rules Du Jour & My Rules Du Jour

[ N] mail-filter/spambayes (no):  An anti-spam filter using on Bayesian filtering

[ N] mail-filter/spampd (no):  spampd is a program used within an e-mail delivery system to scan messages for possible Unsolicited Commercial E-mail content.

[ N] mail-filter/spamprobe (no):  Fast, intelligent, automatic spam detector using Paul Graham style Bayesian analysis of word counts in spam and non-spam emails.

[ N] mail-filter/tmda (no):  Python-based SPAM reduction system

[ N] net-mail/spamcup (no):  This script does the same you would do when you report spam with your browser in Spamcop.net.

[ N] sec-policy/selinux-spamassassin (no):  SELinux policy for SpamAssassin

[ I] www-apps/dspam-web (3.3.8):  Web based administration and user controls for dspam

```

E' ~!

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma che pacchetto? perche' io non lo trovo....

----------

## xchris

```

root@lyra ARRFA # eix s eix

* app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  ~0.1.2

     Installed:           0.1.2

     Homepage:            http://sourceforge.net/projects/eix

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results

```

ultimo sync di stamattina

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Provo a fare ancora un sync perche' io non ce l'ho

----------

## xchris

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/s?search=eix

 :Smile: 

----------

## stuart

io uso esearch

vedo che però eix elenca tutte le versioni disponibili

----------

## Wave2184

molto belle e soprattutto veloce...bel tip...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Molto bello e sopratutto molto piu' veloce a creare l'indice di eserch. Mi sa che eserch va in pensione

----------

## stuart

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  Mi sa che eserch va in pensione

 

quoto in pieno!

molto molto meglio eix

sopratutto per la ricerca compact

----------

## Cazzantonio

non mi riporta la licenza però...

[EDIT]come non detto... eix -v lo fa...

----------

## alexzndr

da che puo' dipendere questa cosa?

```
# eix s kdebase

Can't open /var/cache/eix
```

Ciao!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> da che puo' dipendere questa cosa?

 

forse dal fatto che non hai creato la cache prima?

```
eix u
```

----------

## alexzndr

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> da che puo' dipendere questa cosa?
> 
> ```
> # eix s kdebase
> 
> ...

 

mi rispondo da solo:

* Please run '/usr/bin/eix u' to setup the portage search database.

scusate  :Smile: 

----------

## Dhaki

 :Surprised:   :Surprised:  Grazie xchris! Grande programma, altro che i 5 minuti di esearch per aggiornare

----------

## Sparker

molto bello.

C'è un modo per eseguire eix u in automatico dopo emerge sync?

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> C'è un modo per eseguire eix u in automatico dopo emerge sync?

 

```
alias emsync="emerge sync && eix u"
```

notevole e velocissimo thx per la segnalazione  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

```
┌-(root)-(-)-(root 2.6.10-nitro4)-(19 gennaio 2005 - 23:21)-(pts/0)

└─-(~)-> eix u

Updating portage database

Using portage cache: /usr/portage/metadata/cache/

ARCH found in make.defaults: x86

Reading categories

Reading masks

Reading metadata cache

[app] [dev] [games] [gnome] [gnustep] [kde] [mail] [media] [net] [rox] [sci] [sec] [sys] [www] [x11] [xfce]

Reading portage overlays

[/usr/local/portage/]

Unknown category: "misc"

┌-(root)-(-)-(root 2.6.10-nitro4)-(19 gennaio 2005 - 23:24)-(pts/0)

└─-(~)-> eix s cmatrix

Can't open /var/cache/eix

```

:°

----------

## federico

Effettivamente e' un po' buggato

```

altair portage # ls

app-portage  dev-python  media-sound  net-im    net-misc      net-www  sys-kernel

app-shells   media-libs  net-dialup   net-mail  net-wireless  sys-fs   y-base

altair portage # eix u

Updating portage database

Using portage cache: /usr/portage/metadata/cache/

Reading categories

Reading masks

Reading metadata cache

[app] [dev] [games] [gnome] [gnustep] [kde] [mail] [media] [net] [rox] [sci] [sec] [sys] [www] [x11] [xfce] 

Reading portage overlays

[/usr/local/portage/]

Unknown category: "y"

altair portage # 

```

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

però è veramente veloce!

pure sul mio vecchio athlon 900..

----------

## xchris

riportate i bug...

penso che meriti  :Smile: 

ciao

qui il post originale credo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1998804

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

questo merita davvero. io vivo con esearch.. chissa che stavolta cambio  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> questo merita davvero. io vivo con esearch.. chissa che stavolta cambio 

 

L'unica cosa che gli manca e' l'output che viene prodotto da esync dopo avere fatto emerge sync che trovo davvero comodo per vedere che e' arrivato

----------

## mambro

Ho fatto un po' di prove e esearch risulta un 30% + veloce a cercare ma molto + lento a fare eupdatedb.

```

root@terra mambro # time esearch -S monopoly

[ Results for search key : monopoly ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  games-board/gtkatlantic

      Latest version available: 0.4.1

      Latest version installed: 0.4.1

      Size of downloaded files: 718 kB

      Homepage:    http://gtkatlantic.gradator.net/

      Description: Monopoly-like game that works with the monopd server

      License:     GPL-2

real    0m0.535s

user    0m0.489s

sys     0m0.030s

root@terra mambro # time eix -S monopoly

* games-board/gtkatlantic

     Available versions:  0.3.1  0.3.3  0.4.1  

     Installed:           0.4.1

     Homepage:            http://gtkatlantic.gradator.net/

     Description:         Monopoly-like game that works with the monopd server

real    0m0.919s

user    0m0.785s

sys     0m0.035s

```

----------

## alexzndr

Da un po' di tempo quando faccio fare una qualsiasi ricerca mi da come risultato tutti i pacchetti di portage..

Da che puo' dipendere?

----------

## Lestaat

AAArgh....ma che fi*%$&&

Io non sapevo manco dell'esistenza di esearch...

raga vi amo

lol

----------

## Sparker

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> Da un po' di tempo quando faccio fare una qualsiasi ricerca mi da come risultato tutti i pacchetti di portage..
> 
> Da che puo' dipendere?

 

Hanno cambiato la sintassi, ora ci va un - davanti alle opzioni:

eix s gcc  diventa  eix -s gcc

stessa cosa per eix -u

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Hanno cambiato la sintassi, ora ci va un - davanti alle opzioni

 

adesso ho capito ....  :Laughing:   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Hanno cambiato la sintassi, ora ci va un - davanti alle opzioni:
> 
> eix s gcc  diventa  eix -s gcc

 

Ah ok, allora non sono io che all'improvviso sono diventato scemo... hanno cambiato loro!

----------

## Dhaki

Girovagando disperso per i gentoo forums ho trovato questo interessantissimo tip di pjp. In pratica é uno script python che visualizza dopo un emerge sync i cambiamenti, esattamente come fa esync per intenderci (anche se non visualizza se é un aggiornamento). Aggiungendo una piccola modifica adesso fa un emerge sync, eix -u, e vi mostra i cambiamenti. Ecco il codice:

```
#!/usr/bin/env python

import sys,portage,os

from output import *

if (not sys.stdout.isatty()) or (portage.settings["NOCOLOR"] in ["yes","true"]):

        nocolor()

def portTree():

        return portage.portdb.cp_all()

print green("*")+" Recording tree information before syncing."

before = portTree()

os.system("/usr/bin/emerge sync")

print green("*")+" Recording tree information after syncing.\n"

after = portTree()

rmd = before

new = after

matches = []

# Find common elements in before & after.

for pos in range(len(before)):

        if after.count(before[pos]):

                matched = after.index(before[pos])

                matches.append(after[matched])

# Remove common elements (matches) from before & after, creating "new" and "removed" packages.

for pos in range(len(matches)):

        new.remove(matches[pos])

        rmd.remove(matches[pos])

#Aggiorna il database eix

print green("*")+" Updating eix database.\n"

os.system("/usr/bin/eix -u")

print ""

# Report results

print "- - - ---------------------------------------------------------------------"

print "New packages [%s]" % (len(new))

print "- - - ---------------------------------------------------------------------"

if (len(new)):

        for what in new:

                full_pkg = portage.best(portage.portdb.xmatch("match-all", (what.split("/")[1]) ))

                print green("*")+" "+what

                print "\t"+portage.portdb.aux_get(full_pkg, ["DESCRIPTION"])[0]

else:

        print yellow("*")+" No new packages."

print

print "- - - ---------------------------------------------------------------------"

print "Removed packages [%s]" % (len(rmd))

print "- - - ---------------------------------------------------------------------"

if (len(rmd)):

        for what in rmd:

                print yellow("*")+" "+what

else:

        print green("*")+" No packages removed."

print

print green("*")+" Done."
```

Attendo risposte di python guru per migliorare l'output dei cambiamenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## thoeni

uhm, interessante! vorrei capirne bene le potenzialità... io per cercare pacchetti ho sempre fatto 

```
emerge -s nome
```

e poi facevo

```
emerge -pv nome
```

per vedere le dipendenze...

Brevemente esearch e eix, cosa sono?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> Brevemente esearch e eix, cosa sono?

 

Sono esattamente come emerge -s o -S ma visto che ha un sio db indicizzato ci mette molto meno a fare un ricerca

----------

## thoeni

chiarissimo, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## thoeni

l'ho provato, in effetti è molto veloce... ma con eix --help ho letto le options... non esiste un comando x controllare le dipendeze tipo

```
emerge -pv nome
```

  :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *thoeni wrote:*   

> ma con eix --help ho letto le options... non esiste un comando x controllare le dipendeze tipo

 

E' solo per fare ricerche non ha nulla a che fare con il resto

----------

## lavish

Io sto iniziando a incasinarmi di brutto ocn tutti questi script... (ma di brutto brutto!)

emerge

eix

qpkg

equery

esearch

unclepine

ecc...

 :Shocked: 

----------

## thoeni

...e questo che vuol dire?

```
root@elnath thoeni # emerge -s gaim-encryption

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gaim-encryption ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-plugins/gaim-encryption

      Latest version available: 2.32-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.33

      Size of downloaded files: 509 kB

      Homepage:    http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/

      Description: GAIM Encryption PlugIn

      License:     GPL-2
```

```
root@elnath thoeni # eix -vs gaim-encryption

* x11-plugins/gaim-encryption

     Available versions:  2.32  2.32-r1  ~2.34

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GAIM Encryption PlugIn

     License:             GPL-2
```

ce l'ho o no gaim encryption??? Io so di averlo, ma perchè eix non lo segnala?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a lanciare un

```
# eix u
```

e poi

```
# eix -vs gaim-encryption
```

----------

## thoeni

...riproverò ma lo avevo appena fatto...

ho fatto emerge sync, poi ho emerso il portage nuovo, ho fatto emerge metadata e poi ho fatto emerge eix... dopodichè ho fatto eix -u e ha aggiornato il db... di seguito ho fatto la ricerca che ho postato... forse non conosce quella versione?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho la tua stessa versione e mi dice che e' installato a me

```
$ eix -vs gaim-encryption

* x11-plugins/gaim-encryption

     Available versions:  2.32  2.32-r1  ~2.34  

     Installed:           2.32-r1

     Homepage:            http://gaim-encryption.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         GAIM Encryption PlugIn

     License:             GPL-2
```

----------

## thoeni

no, io ho la 2.33, che era masked... forse x quello nn la riconosce   :Rolling Eyes:   vabbè, fa nulla, era tanto x soddisfare le mie manie di perfezione  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora e' normale visto che non esiste piu' nel portage-tree

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sarebbe a dire?   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> sarebbe a dire?  

 

No nulla pensavo nelle Available versions: invece lui intende in quella installata. Scusate

----------

## Sparker

Fedeliallalinea, potresti avere ragione

Forse se qualcosa attualmente installato non e' piu' in portage, non lo trova e allora segna il pachetto come non installato.

Si potrebbe fare qualche prova ed eventualmente segnalarlo come bug (purtroppo ora non posso)

----------

## Mistobaan

Certo che la seleziona naturale  e' cattivissima... :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao ciao esearch...

----------

## Sparker

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse se qualcosa attualmente installato non e' piu' in portage, non lo trova e allora segna il pachetto come non installato.

 

Ho fatto una prova ed il problema è proprio questo:

```

arcadia ~ # eix -s amarok

* media-sound/amarok

     Available versions:  1.0.2  ~1.1.1  ~1.2_beta2  ~1.2_beta3

     Installed:           1.2_beta3

     Homepage:            http://amarok.kde.org/

     Description:         amaroK is a media player for KDE

rm /usr/portage/metadata/cache/media-sound/amarok-1.2_beta3

eix -u

arcadia ~ # eix -s amarok

* media-sound/amarok

     Available versions:  1.0.2  ~1.1.1  ~1.2_beta2

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://amarok.kde.org/

     Description:         amaroK is a media player for KDE

```

Mando un bug-report allo sviluppatore

----------

## xchris

effettivamente facendo la cache sui metadata di portage....

potevano pero' dare un occhio a /var/db/pkg...

Speriamoo che sia prevista una correzione.

Ciao

----------

## federico

Al limite nello programma py che e' apparso in questo thread aggiungerei solo una cosa del genere

```

user=os.getuid()

if user:

 print "Sorry: Only the user \"root\" can run this program.\n\n"

 sys.exit(1)

```

per verificare se il programma e' avviato da root o meno (cavoli non mi piace pero' questa soluzione per leggere l'utente root, sono sicuro che ne sapevo una + bellina ma stamattina mi sfugge  :Smile:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [100%] blackman@altair ~ $ python prova.py 
> 
> Sorry: Only the user "root" can run this program.
> ...

 

----------

## alexzndr

Date un occhio qua:

```
# eix -s firefox

Search results: 2

* net-www/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  0.9.3  ~1.0_pre-r2  ~1.0_rc1  ~1.0_rc2  ~1.0  ~1.0-r1  ~1.0-r2  ~1.0-r3

     Installed:           1.0

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

     Description:         The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

```

Come mai mette la versione 1.0 come masked?

----------

## Raffo

emerso, quando sono andato a fare "eix -u" ho avuto questo errore:

```
Reading Portage settings

Updating eix database in /var/cache/eix

Using portage cache: /usr/portage/metadata/cache/

Reading metadata cache

[app] [dev] [games] [gnome] [gnustep] [kde] [mail] [media] [net] [rox] [sci] [sec] [sys] [www] [x11] [xfce] 

Reading portage overlays

[/usr/local/portage/]

version.cc:95 Invalid gentoo release number in "1-rc1"

```

che vuol dire??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che hai qualcosa in /usr/local/portage/ che ha un nome strano

----------

## Raffo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Che hai qualcosa in /usr/local/portage/ che ha un nome strano

 

l'avevo capito, ma nn mi sembra di avere qualcosa con un nome strano.... pensavo fosse un bug, ora controllo e al limite faccio pulizia a caso  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Esattamente quello che c'è scritto:

```
Invalid gentoo release number in "1-rc1" 
```

Cosa hai nell'overlay?

----------

## Raffo

trovato l'ebuild cattivo. era un ebuild di prova scritto da me, nn ricordavo neanche che fosse ancora lì....

----------

## n3m0

```
emerge sync && eix -u && eupdatedb
```

```
libertad ~ # emerge -s firefox

Searching...

[ Results for search key : firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  net-www/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 31,905 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

      Description: The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1
```

```
libertad ~ # eix -sv firefox

Search results: 2

* net-www/mozilla-firefox

     Available versions:  0.8  ~0.8-r1  0.8-r2  ~0.8-r3  0.9.3  ~0.9-r1  ~1.0_pre-r2  ~1.0_rc1  ~1.0_rc2  ~1.0  ~1.0-r1  ~1.0-r2  ~1.0-r3

     Installed:           1.0-r3

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

     Description:         The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

     License:             MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1
```

```
libertad ~ # esearch firefox

[ Results for search key : firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  net-www/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 1.0.1

      Latest version installed: 1.0-r3

      Size of downloaded files: 31,905 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

      Description: The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

      License:     MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1
```

Se non s'è capito, eix non riporta la versione 1.0.1 di Firefox.

----------

## Raffo

```
root@ganondorf raffo # eix -s firefox

Search results: 2

* net-www/mozilla-firefox 

     Available versions:  0.9.3 1.0_pre-r2 ~1.0_rc1 ~1.0_rc2 1.0 ~1.0-r1 ~1.0-r2 ~1.0-r3 1.0.1 

     Installed:           1.0.1 

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

     Description:         The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

* net-www/mozilla-firefox-bin 

     Available versions:  1.0_pre 1.0_pre-r1 *~1.0_rc1 1.0 *~1.0.1 

     Installed:           no

     Homepage:            http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox

     Description:         The Mozilla Firefox Web Browser

```

a me la riporta....

----------

## gutter

Si qualcuno aveva detto che c'era qualche problema.

----------

## federico

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Esattamente quello che c'è scritto:
> 
> ```
> Invalid gentoo release number in "1-rc1" 
> ```
> ...

 

Lo da anche a me, mi sa che eix e' poco tollerante su molte cose..

----------

## Raffo

@sarà poco tollerante, ma quell'ebuild era effettivamente spazzatura che avevo dimenticato di rimuovere... cmq è spaventosamente veloce per me che vivevo di emerge -s...

----------

## federico

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @sarà poco tollerante, ma quell'ebuild era effettivamente spazzatura che avevo dimenticato di rimuovere... cmq è spaventosamente veloce per me che vivevo di emerge -s...

 

Tollero la sua intolleranza perche' e' molto veloce anche per noi che usavamo esearch  :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @sarà poco tollerante, ma quell'ebuild era effettivamente spazzatura che avevo dimenticato di rimuovere... cmq è spaventosamente veloce per me che vivevo di emerge -s...

 

Quoto quoto, anche se personalmente sono del filone

```

# emerge search ....

```

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@federico: esattamente!!

----------

## Lestaat

Riesumo il post per far notare a chi non se ne fosse accorto che l'ultima versione di eix ha una serie di nuove faetures.

Davvero carino!

Piglia pure le regexp  :Smile: 

----------

